# Cognex & C# via Ethernet



## Wolf (28 November 2010)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich möchte gerne über C# einen Befehl senden der dann ein Event(Ereignis) bei meiner Cognex Kamera auslöst, damit die Kamera mir Daten an C# zurücksendet. Das zurücksenden ist kein Problem und das Event löse ich momentan halt mit einem Button aus. Aber wie stelle ich es an über Ethernet ein Event auszulösen? Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!!

mfg Wolf


----------



## Oberchefe (29 November 2010)

welche Cognex Kamera?

Hier warst Du schon?
http://www.cognex.com/ProductsServices/VisionSystems/default.aspx?id=1504


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2010)

Wolf schrieb:


> das Event löse ich momentan halt mit einem Button



button (software) oder taster (hardware)?


----------



## Wolf (29 November 2010)

Ich habe die In-Sight 5403 und den Explorer V4.2.0. Hab schon echt lange gelesen aber entweder bin ich zu blöd oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen! Hab zudem erst vor kurzem im Rahmen meiner Technikerarbeit mit In-Sight angefangen!

Danke schon mal im voraus!!


----------

